# New Irons for High Handicapper



## Lejuge28 (Jul 23, 2011)

Afternoon all

I have recently taken up the game about 12 months ago, my handicap is 25 and am currently using my dad's old Slazengers he got from JJB, they have served me well but as my game improves I am wanting to get better irons to help me get better. I am not the longest hitter of the ball and have about Â£300 as a budget, I like the look of the Nike Slingshots and Taylormade Burner 09s. Looking for any reviews from anyone who owns these clubs or any other recommendations anyone has?


----------



## BluenoseGolfer (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi mate,

I have a set of nike slingshots. I cannot compare them to anything as they were the first set I have ever hit, as being a lefty I had to buy my own set as my Dad, Granddad etc all have right handed clubs. 

I like them, they give me a lot of confidence behind the ball and I always seem to get a fair bit of distance even with off center hits. However, my lower iron play isn't that good and these clubs are no miracle cure but they certainly helped me and increased my confidence. 

But as I say, I think the slingshots are good, especially for a high handicap BUT there may be better options that i simply haven't used so someone else may have a better idea.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got the Burner 09s and tried a lot of sets before deciding to go for them. Have to say they are working great for me and having used a Wilson package set before, the difference in distance was very impressive - at least 2 or 3 clubs. My swing has got better too so that's a contributing factor. My advice would be to go out and try as many as possible, ideally somewhere you can see the flight of the ball. What works for one person may not necessarily work for you. Good luck choosing and let us know what you go for!


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got the Burner 09s and tried a lot of sets before deciding to go for them. Have to say they are working great for me and having used a Wilson package set before, the difference in distance was very impressive - at least 2 or 3 clubs. My swing has got better too so that's a contributing factor. My advice would be to go out and try as many as possible, ideally somewhere you can see the flight of the ball. What works for one person may not necessarily work for you. Good luck choosing and let us know what you go for!  

Click to expand...

What Wilson set did you have before?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking in his bag, I'm guessing the x31 starter set (which I use). most people on here will advise against starter sets but I have no complaints at all for Â£200.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, it was the x31 set...good detective work there  

I started off with the package set as I'd never played properly before and wasn't sure if I'd be able to dedicate enough time to the game, so didn't want to shell out too much at the start. Suffice to say I quickly became obsessed and began the fun job of building up my bag!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Afternoon all

I have recently taken up the game about 12 months ago, my handicap is 25 and am currently using my dad's old Slazengers he got from JJB, they have served me well but as my game improves I am wanting to get better irons to help me get better. Looking for any reviews from anyone who owns these clubs or any other recommendations anyone has?
		
Click to expand...

Honest opinion????
Stick with the Slazengers you are using for a bit.
Mate of mine plays off 11 and uses a cheap set of Dunlop irons he purchased from JJB sports. He bought them one or two at a time to make up a full set, and I think each club cost him about Â£8.00.
He hits them like God. Seriously.
You could give him a Â£600.00 set of Mizuno/Titleist/Ping/Callaways and he wouldn't hit them any sweeter. Guaranteed.
But of course if you've got the lure of the new shinies, then nothing will stop you spending some money


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheers for the replies so far. I prefer a player's review rather than the official ones so it good to get one on each type of club.

I am gonna try both out to see which I prefer. I'm leaning toward the TM's as I have always preferred the Adidas brand over Nike on everything.

I have thought about staying with the Slazengers but the lure of getting new clubs is starting to get too strong to resist


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2011)

My personal opinion would be not to bother with either Nike Slingshot or anything made by Taylor Made except RAC OS or R7.

The best iron for a beginner by Nike were the Ignite, and they are barely into the GI category.

Buy some Ping G series, or Callaway X series, or Mizuno MX series or maybe some AP1s.


----------



## hangover (Jul 24, 2011)

You won't go wrong with any callaway x series irons. You should be able to pick up x20 or x22 with your budget


----------



## Whee (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi mate,

I have a set of nike slingshots. I cannot compare them to anything as they were the first set I have ever hit, as being a lefty I had to buy my own set as my Dad, Granddad etc all have right handed clubs. 

I like them, they give me a lot of confidence behind the ball and I always seem to get a fair bit of distance even with off center hits. However, my lower iron play isn't that good and these clubs are no miracle cure but they certainly helped me and increased my confidence. 

But as I say, I think the slingshots are good, especially for a high handicap BUT there may be better options that i simply haven't used so someone else may have a better idea.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second this review, they're a decent set of clubs. I gotnthem with the 3 and 4 hybrid as opposed to the irons as they are easier to hit consistently. They promote a nice high ball flight and they dont look as chunky as a lot of the Callaways.

Nothing beats going to a shop and trying a few sets out though pal.


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just had a look on Direct Golf website and they have set of Nike Ignite irons for Â£199.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2011)

Just had a look on Direct Golf website and they have set of Nike Ignite irons for Â£199.
		
Click to expand...

Get in!

Forgiving enough for a beginner (just) and good enough to use for a low h'cap too.


----------



## Lejuge28 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just ordered some Mizuno MX 100s from Online golf for Â£199.99 for 4-SW.


----------

